# Finding import dates



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Where do you find that info? Like if I wanted to see what, who and where of 2009 or 1999, thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You ask the person you got the frogs from, then the person they got their frogs from, and keep going back until you either find your answer, or most often, hit a dead end.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> You ask the person you got the frogs from, then the person they got their frogs from, and keep going back until you either find your answer, or most often, hit a dead end.


I agree this is how one would go about finding the import info for a particular frog. However, I took this question as the OP is trying to find out how many, and what kinds of frogs were imported in a particular year. If I misunderstood the question, I myself would be interested in knowing how to find out this information.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ah, I totally misinterpreted that. Since dendrobatids are CITES, you can use this website:

CITES-listed species database


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> Ah, I totally misinterpreted that. Since dendrobatids are CITES, you can use this website:
> 
> CITES-listed species database


This only works as a reference if the imports in question are post the addition of Dendrobates to CITES. In a number of cases, there are simply reports of Dendrobates ssp.. which doesn't help much (and people have to also be aware of when taxonomy changed since species were imported as other species.. particularly thumbnails that were originally identified as D. quinquevittatus.)... 

Ed


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool thanks guys, yeah I ran into that dead end, kinda have cauchero trio imported 2011, was hoping to find more if possible


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed, that's pretty much all you'll probably get. You keep track of them as Cauchero 2011. If you need a mate sometime you look for Cauchero 2011. Import dates are about all we can go on for most Pumilio. Locations are great if you can get that, but more often than not with Pumilio we have to go by the import date, like Cristobal 2011.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool, love this hobby, always learning stuff, thanks again guys


----------

